# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Em cần tư vấn 1 chút về máy tính

## saogacon89

Em đang sở hữu con PC của intel có cấu hình như sau
CPU là Pentium 4 socket 478, tốc độ 2.8Ghz 
DDRam 512 , card màn hình 128
Main Intel Corporation tên main 865GBF
HDD maxtor dung lượng 40GB . 
Hiện tại em cùi muốn nâng cấp thêm về HDD , VGA và Ram thì sẽ phải mua nhưng loại nào cho phù hợp với PC này . Tiện thể cho em cái giá luôn nhé .Mong bro cho em chút ý kiến . Em xjn cảm ơn

----------


## okbebu

bạn cho mình cấu hình đầy của main bạn. 
- Thứ nhất kiểm tra xem main bạn hỗ trợ DDRAM hay DDRAM 2 và main hỗ trợ bus bao nhiêu rồi chọn RAM với bus tương ứng.
- Thứ hai kiểm tra main của bạn hỗ trợ ổ cứng chuẩn ATA hay SATA ngoài thì trường có 2 loại trên. Con HDD 80GB tầm hơn 600k còn 160 GB khoảng trên dưới 800k. 
- Còn xem nó có khe cắm card màn hình rời không thì cắm cho nó thêm cái card rời 128mb hoặc 256MB!

----------


## matngoc2015

Về cấu hình của bạn nếu xét về hồi xưa cũng mạnh rồi đó và ngay bây giờ bạn cũng chạy được các ứng dụng không phải gọi là nặng 1 cách nhẹ nhàng . 
Còn về khoảng nâng cấp thì main của bạn nâng cấp thoải mái và linh kiện bây giờ vẫn còn tuy một số linh kiện hơi khó kiếm và nếu còn thì không còn đồ mới nữa .

Tiện đây mình nói sơ qua về tổng quan về main của bạn nhé để mọi người ai cần thì có thể tham khảo : 

*Processor Support :* Intel® Pentium® 4 processor, Intel® Celeron® D processor and Intel® Celeron® processor in the 478-pin package 

*Supported front side bus speed :* 800, 533, and 400 MHz

*Integrated Graphics :* Intel® 865G Chipset with Intel® Extreme Graphics 2

*Chipset :* Intel® 865G Chipset

*AGP Connector :* AGP 3.0 (4X & 8X Speed 1.5 and 0.8 Volt Only)

*Memory Type :* Dual Channel DDR 400 MHz (PC3200), 333 MHz (PC2700), and 266 MHz (PC2100).

*Max Memory :* Capacity of up to* 4GB*

*Memory Slots :* 4 DDR DIMM Sockets

*Slots :* 6 PCI

*Audio :* SoundMAX4* XL featuring Flexible 6 Channel Audio with Jack Sensing

*USB Ports :* 4 from Back Panel, 4 from Internal Header - USB 2.0

*HDD :* Two (Master & Slave) ATA 66/100 connectors 

Two Serial ATA connectors

*On-Board LAN : 10/100*

*BIOS ID String :* BF86510A.86A 

*Form Factor & Size :* ATX 12 x 9.6 Inches



Về khả năng nâng cấp bạn nâng cấp thoải mái theo kiểu 2 chuẩn ATA hoặc SATA đều được bạn ah . Và dung lượng không hạn chế bạn ạ . giờ ổ cứng chuẩn ATA giờ hơi khó tìm nhưng trung bình ổ cứng ATA mới có giá 550 nghìn với loại 80GB của hảng seagete . còn loại ổ cứng SATA thì có giá 634 nghìn đối với loại 80Gb của hảng western còn với giá 625 nghìn của hảng samsung và seagete

Về ram thì main bạn hổ trợ loại ram DDR và bus băng thông khá thoáng là DDR 400 MHz (PC3200), 333 MHz (PC2700), and 266 MHz (PC2100).
. thông tin cụ thể về main bạn hổ trợ loại ram có thông số nào thì có ở dưới đây , và main bạn hỗ trợ chế độ ram dual-channel nên bạn nên lắp 2 cây ram cùng dung lượng ram để tận dụng công nghệ này mà main bạn đã có .

2.6 V (only) 184-pin DDR SDRAM DIMMs with gold-plated contacts 
Unbuffered, single-sided or double-sided DIMMs with the following restriction: Double-sided DIMMs with x16 organization are not supported. 
4 GB maximum total system memory 
Minimum total system memory: 64 MB 
Non-ECC DIMMs 
Serial Presence Detect 
DDR400, DDR333, and DDR266 SDRAM DIMMs 

Giá ram bây giờ hơi cao bạn ạ : 

Ram hiệu team pc2700 DDR dung lượng 512MB bus 333Mhz có giá là : 420 nghìn 
Ram hiệu team pc3200 DDR dung lượng 512MB bus 400Mhz có giá là : 429 nghìn 
Ram hiệu team Elite ( có tấm giải nhiệt kẹp vào 2 bên mặt chip ) pc3200 DDR dung lượng 512MB bus 400Mhz có giá là : 447 nghìn 
Ram hiệu NCP pc3200 DDR dung lượng 512MB bus 400Mhz có giá là : 321 nghìn 
Ram hiệu KINGMAX và KINGSTON pc3200 DDR dung lượng 512MB bus 400Mhz có giá là : 482 nghìn 

Ram hiệu team pc3200 DDR dung lượng 1GB bus 400Mhz có giá là : 768 nghìn 
Ram hiệu team Elite ( có tấm giải nhiệt kẹp vào 2 bên mặt chip ) pc3200 DDR dung lượng 1GB bus 400Mhz có giá là : 804 nghìn 
Ram hiệu NCP pc3200 DDR dung lượng 1GB bus 400Mhz có giá là : 679 nghìn 
Ram hiệu KINGSTON pc3200 DDR dung lượng 1GB bus 400Mhz có giá là : 848 nghìn 
Ram hiệu KINGMAX pc3200 DDR dung lượng 1GB bus 400Mhz có giá là : 857 nghìn

Về card đồ họa bạn có thể nâng cấp lên được card đồ họa rời loại AGP 4X và 8X nhưng loại này hiện nay rất hiếm . tuy còn card mới để bạn mua nhưng chỉ có giao động ở dung lượng 64MB và 128Mb rất hiếm loại 256MB . có giá là 604 nghìn của hảng MSI và Inno3D , hay ASUS

----------


## bdstruongton

Cảm ơn anh đã chỉ rõ cụ thể . Thanks

----------


## hoangtrieuman

- Thứ nhất kiểm tra xem main bạn hỗ trợ DDRAM hay DDRAM 2 và main hỗ trợ bus bao nhiêu rồi chọn RAM với bus tương ứng.
- Thứ hai kiểm tra main của bạn hỗ trợ ổ cứng chuẩn ATA hay SATA ngoài thì trường có 2 loại trên. Con HDD 80GB khoảng 34.5usd còn 160 GB khoảng 39usd. 
- Còn xem nó có khe cắm card màn hình rời không thì cắm cho nó thêm cái card rời 128mb hoặc 256MB!
Ban co the vao trang web hoanlongcomputer.com tham khao gia va nhung khuyen mai khi mua sp cua hoanlong hoac ban co the chat truc tiep voi nvkd online cua hoan long wa nick: hoanlongonline hoac mylove01223012624 de duoc tu van. Minh ten Tan 22103742 - 01223012624

----------

